# Anxiety Disorders > Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder (OCD) >  >  Ocd

## Sparrow

How many of you have obsessions and/or compulsions? And, what are they?  Why do you think you developed these obsessions/compulsions?

----------


## Koalafan

I have a compulsion to always be holding something. My hands always have to be fiddling with something or I start to go crazy =/

----------


## JustAShadow

I have OCD about grammar and spelling - mostly mine!

----------


## Equinox

Yes, I've had pretty bad OCD for most of my life. I tend to lean towards the compulsive side, hand washing, checking, rituals and such.

----------


## Chantellabella

I'm a tad OCD about routines and the furniture in my therapist's office. I think the furniture thing is a trust and safe place issue. And I think the routines are more that's how I cope with ADD. I take ADD medicine and I've learned to remember things by doing them at the exact time each day. My co-workers think it's funny, but everyday at work, I walk in, plop down my purse on a cart, take my pills and then I'm good. On the days I don't go to work, I tend to forget to take them. So I guess it's not so much OCD. I also have an addictive personality, so I guess you could put that under the obsessive part.

----------

